# GMOH and "Choc Chip " Soap



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

This is a  oatmeal  goats milk and honey soap with soap choc chips and curls







Thanks for looking

Kitn


----------



## vivcarm (May 12, 2009)

Is that really soap? It look good enough to eat!


----------



## topcat (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous and I love the soap choc chips!!!

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (May 12, 2009)

Anybody have a spoon and a cup of coffee to go with that? 
Kitn, yummo!! That looks great, I bet it smells even better. You sure are soaping up a storm lately.
My son caught the pic of your bubblegum yum soap and asked me to make him some of that,,,so waiting for some bubblegum f/o to come.
Meanwhile all these coffee bars are very inspiring, I have coffee fo and coffee grounds....


----------



## dagmar88 (May 12, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Dixie (May 12, 2009)

Lovely!!


----------



## LJA (May 12, 2009)

Hahaha...love those kitn!  I love the whimsy in your soaps.  Great job!


----------



## eucalypta (May 12, 2009)

Yummy  Orange and choc is my favorite
Beautiful!


----------



## donniej (May 12, 2009)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> Anybody have a spoon and a cup of coffee to go with that?



+1.  You really do excellent work.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

It looks like a cupcake! Like a real one.. I want to eat it.. must eat cup-cake.. mmm


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

thank you guys , I love pushing the soap envelope , so to speak.

Kitn


----------



## studioalamode (May 12, 2009)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Godiva (May 12, 2009)

yummy looking soap


----------



## rubato456 (May 13, 2009)

i'm craving a chocolate chip muffin and a cup of coffee big time now.....really great work, you rock :!:  8)


----------



## Lindy (May 13, 2009)

O...M...G...!!!!!  Kitn you have outdone yourself!  Love it!!!!


----------



## heartsong (May 13, 2009)

*x*

  you've got a great imagination AND sense of humor!  that is soooo clever!


----------



## artisan soaps (May 13, 2009)

..


----------



## pepperi27 (May 13, 2009)

That is the coolest soap ever! I want choco chip cookie now lol


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> JAFFA Soap!!
> 
> Seriously Kitn, I love where your imagination takes your creations, and can you tell me do you ever sell them?



Thank you .I don't sell yet , I give away tons though . I want to make sure my ducks are all in a row before I sell . I am having to much fun playing :wink:

Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (May 17, 2009)

Kitn, that's where I'm at as well.
I'm worried if I start selling, that it will take some of the fun out of it though.
But my hubby keeps telling me with the amount of money that I spend on soap supplies that I should be selling, just to recoup some of my losses!!

I love it, I feel like the mad scientist!!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

I hear you Chrissy , if it is not fun  or I don't love what I am doing , I do not want to be doing it. I will have to make mostly limited editions , I would get bored making the same soap over and over again. I'm up for the challenge though .lol


----------



## artisan soaps (May 20, 2009)

..


----------



## starduster (May 20, 2009)

*Yummy*

Oooouh , that looks simply delicious.
What a delicate decorating touch you have.


----------



## mandolyn (May 20, 2009)

Wowzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! That's beautimoose!


----------

